# Can I able to find a Independent Flat in Singapore with budget below S$2000 p.m.



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi friends,

I am looking for a unit to rent in Singapore anywhere, but if possible as much as close to city, below S$2000 per month.

*My requirement is:*
1 bedroom & 1 common room + Kitchen and toilet
If possible: Internet, washing machine, AC and allowed full cooking.

We are married couple, both professional, applying for LPR of Singapore.

PLEASE GUIDE MATES, IN THIS RANGE AND REQUIREMENTS CAN I FOUND ANY INDEPENDENT UNIT IN SINGAPORE OR NOT, WE DON'T PREFER ANY SHARING OF ROOM OR UNIT.

Please mentioned the area's and agents name also if possible.

Thanks and appreciate for any advice:clap2:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

check 302 File moved - they have a scheme for rental, of HDB apartment, and they come at the rate - but unfurnished ... 2 bedroom would be about 1,100 plus .. or so

Alternate, you can get decent condos away from the town for the rate.

I would suggest you compare prices in property sites ..


----------

